# Marine Stabil seems to work!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using the Marine Stabil religiously, after reading about the ethanol problems many have had. I just changed out my fuel/water filter, drained the old filter into a jar, and not a drop of water!!!!! On the other hand, I'm glad I changed it, as there was a fair amount of "grit" (not sure what it was) that the filter trapped.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

That's good to know cuz its getting harder and harder to find stations that haven't switched and not to mention the ones that haven't are usually out of the way:banghead


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Several marinas still have ethanol free fuel such as daybreak and bahi mar.


----------

